# planted cage thread!



## pippin9050 (Dec 20, 2011)

I have seen a lot of posts recently of people wanting to make a planted cage for there lizards so i thought this would be a good idea for a thread where people can discuss and share pics of their planted vivs.

-MODS i know this should really be in the habitat section but i feel this would get a much better response here and most planted vivs are for lizards so i thought this would be a good place for it. thanks

get posting!


----------



## sue59 (Oct 31, 2010)

Last time I posted a picture of one of my planted vivs someone took offence , will it be safe on here :lol2:. If it will be I will take some over the next couple of days and post them.


----------



## pippin9050 (Dec 20, 2011)

ok great thanks it will be safe on here dont worry:lol2:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Hehehe...

...Our 'Phibs plot to take over the entire site with natural planted vivs is taking off nicely...

Today, Lizards, tomorrow SNAKES!

*cue insane, cackling laughter*

:twisted::twisted::twisted:




:lol2:


----------



## AOTP (Mar 22, 2012)

I love the idea of a planted viv, ive seen a few pics online of people doing it for chams and iggys etc, they keep the plant in a pot then bury the pot under soil too so it is hidden and less likely to damage to roots if someone takes a idea to burrow a bit or scuff around in the dirt. 

They help humidity and look real nice. Salazare is into his plants he should have some good ideas. But a nice list of what can be used would be cool! : victory:


----------



## pippin9050 (Dec 20, 2011)

bump!


----------



## sue59 (Oct 31, 2010)

Here we go 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

And here is a list of safe plants

All the follow plants are safe for Crested Geckos 

Abelia (Abelia grandiflora)
African Violet (Saintpaulia ionantha)
Sweet Alyssum (Allyssum species)
Asperagus Fern (Aperagus setaceus plumosis)
Aster (Aster species)
Baby Tears (Helxine soleirolii)
Bird's Nest Fern (Asplenium nidus)
Boston Fern (Nephrolepsis exalta)
Bottle Brush (Callistemom)
Bouganvillea (Bouganvillea)
Bridal Veil (Tripogandra multiflora)
Bromeliads (Aechmea; Bilbergia; Cryptanthus)
Cactus, spineless (Astrophytum)
Camellia (Camellia japonica)
Coleus (Coleus)
Corn Plant (Dracaena Fragrans)
**Creeping Charlie (Pilea nummulariifolia)
**DO NOT CONFUSE ABOVE WITH !!!!Glecoma heteracea!!!!
Croton (Codiaeum species)
Dracaena (Dracaena species)
Emerald Ripple (Peperomia caperata)
Eugenia (Peperomia caperata)
Fuschia (Fuschia)
Geranium (Pelargonium species)
Hen and Chicks Succulent (Echeveria)
Hibiscus (Hibiscus rosa-sinensis)
Hoya (Hoya exotica)
Iceplant (Mesembryanthemum crystallinum)
Impatiens (Impatiens)
Jade Plant (Crassula argentea)
Japanese Aralia (Fatsia japonica)
Jasmine (Jasminum officinale: J. grandifloum)
Lavender (Lavandula officinalis)
Marigold (Calendula officinalis)
Monkey Plant (Ruellia makoyana)
Mother of Pearl (Graptopetalum paraguayen)
Natal Plum (Carissa grandiflora)
Painted Nettle (Coleus)
Palms (Areca species)
Pampas Grass (Cortaderia selloana)
Parlor Palm (Chamaedorea elegans)
Peperomia (Peperomia caperata)
Petunia (Petunia)
Phoenix (Phoenix roebelenii)
Piggyback Plant (Tolmiea menziesii)
Pilea (Pilea species)
Pink Polka-Dot Plant (H. ypoestes sang.)
Ponytail Plant (Beaucarnea recurvata)
Prayer Plant (Maranta leuconeura)

Purple Passion: Purple Velvet (Gynura)
Spider Plant (Chlorophytum comosum)
Staghorn Fern (Platycerium bifurcatum)
Swedish Ivy (Plectranthus australis)
Tree Mallow (Lavatera assurgentiflora)
**Umbrella Plant (Eriogonum umbrellum)
**DO NOT CONFUSE ABOVE WITH !!!!Scheffiera actinophylla!!!!
Velvet Plant (Gynura aurantaca)
Wandering Jew (Tradescantia albiflora)
Warneckii (Dracaena deremensis)
Wax Plant (Hoya exotica)
Zebra Plant (Calathea zebrina)
Zinnias (Zinnia species)
~Bromeliads:

*Aechmea fasciata (Urn plants/Silver Vase Bromeliad) – Large

*Billbergia nutans – (queens Tears) partial shade to bright indirect light

*Cryptanthus zonatus (Earth stars) – warm, humid, bright light

*Guzmania lingulata – warm, humid, bright light

*Nidularium – 12-15 inches, low to Med. Light

*Tillandsia – Air plant, warm & humid

*Vrisea splendens (sword bromeliads) Light shade


~Other Plants:

*Acalphya (copperleafs, chenille plants)

*Adiantum (maidenhair ferns) – cool and dry in winter

*Aglaonema (Chinese evergreens) – do well in low lights, highly recommended

*Alocasia (elephant ears) – must be kept moist, humid and warm, will either not do well or overgrow everything

*Asplenium (Bird’s nest fern) – moist soil, up to 3 feet high

*Bamboo - (live or dry) please the the Wikipedia article, way to much intresting info to list! Clippings will produice.

*Beaucarnea recurvata - (Ponytail Palms)

*Calathea zebrine - (Zebra plant) – moist moderate temps, moderate light

*Ceropegia woodii - (Rosary Vine,Hearts entangled, or String of hearts) Water thoroughly, and then allow the soil to completely dry out before watering again.

*Chlorophytum (spider plants) – average humidity, moderate light, should be allowed to get almost dry before watering

*Cissus (kangaroo vines, grape ivys) – no moist soil

*Codiaeum variegatum (often confused for Croton, because of this it is often labeled "croton" as a common name)

*Crassula ovata - (Jade Plant, Friendship tree or Money plant)Clippings will produice.

*Cyrtomium - (Holly ferns)

*Dracaena - (Dragon plants)

*Ficus (rubber trees, ornamental figs) should be washed of when dirty, do wellin spotlight, Use caution with any plant of the ficus family that has a "milky sap" when leafs/stems are broken, it is a skin and eye irratant.

*Maranta - (prayer plant) warm temps, high humidity

*Peperomia - (radiator plant) some in this family are an epiphyte or air plant. Clippings will generaly produice.

*Radermachera sinica - (China Doll)very difficult to root, Growth slowers used by nurserys will grow fast and less bushy.

*Sanseveria - (Snake Plants)aethiopica,caniculata,kirkii pulchra, parva, pinguicula, sinularis, thyrsiflora & trifasciata

*Scindapsus (Pothos) - looks like philodendron, very hardy. Clippings will produice.

*Schefflera arboricola - (Umbrella Plant)

*Spathiphyllum - (peace lilies)

*Tradescantia zebrina - (wandering Jew/ spiderwart) Can cause skin iritation in humans when handeld frequently. Clippings will produice. Called inch plant because it can grow up to an inch a day!


Hope you like them :2thumb:


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

There are loads of thread like this in the planted viv section just have a look, but some of mine anyway

useful link http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/planted-vivariums/659337-bio-active-substrates-how-why.html













































































































all plants are from Just Airplants

Will find a few more later too. 

Jay


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

double post lol


----------



## sue59 (Oct 31, 2010)

Pics seem to have disappeared so trying again :lol2:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Annie92 (Jul 15, 2011)

Those are amazing!! I would love to do something like that!


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Annie92 said:


> Those are amazing!! I would love to do something like that!


It's not really hard, although of course it helps to have a glass viv to start with. Allow for the fact that some of your plants will thrive, and others will peg it for no apparent reason. If you get the soil, light and drainage right from the beginning, though, it gives you a head start.


----------



## CrestieLove (Mar 26, 2012)

sue59 said:


> Pics seem to have disappeared so trying again :lol2:
> 
> [URL=http://img337.imageshack.us/img337/3575/img4376u.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> ...


Do your cresties use the coconut hides? I've been toying with using similar ones in your pics but wasn't sure if they'd get in them or not


----------



## sue59 (Oct 31, 2010)

CrestieLove said:


> Do your cresties use the coconut hides? I've been toying with using similar ones in your pics but wasn't sure if they'd get in them or not


Yes they do use them ,it seems some days its first come first gets them, other days they don't sleep in them at all :2thumb:


----------



## Alex81Frog (Jul 26, 2011)

Here my crested gecko terrarium, All plants from justairplants! thank you Gill!


----------



## Alex81Frog (Jul 26, 2011)

I drill a bamboo and I plant inside! it works at the moment and my cretie love to sleep togheter under that plant!


----------



## Annie92 (Jul 15, 2011)

I do have a glass viv, how do you empty the drainage layer at the bottom though?


----------



## Alex81Frog (Jul 26, 2011)

with a siphone!


----------



## sue59 (Oct 31, 2010)

Annie92 said:


> I do have a glass viv, how do you empty the drainage layer at the bottom though?


I rarely over water but I have used a turkey baster :lol2:


----------



## CrestieLove (Mar 26, 2012)

sue59 said:


> Yes they do use them ,it seems some days its first come first gets them, other days they don't sleep in them at all :2thumb:


Thanks! I wanted to use them with my two younger ones as an extra place to hide and play- I think they'd enjoy it there my most adventurous of the lot!


----------



## CrestieLove (Mar 26, 2012)

I've not yet attempted a live planted viv but I have used plants in pots disguised in the substrate however most ones I've tried have died! I used an exo terra 60 tall 45x45 and the only bulb was a 2% compact coil in a well lit room. From what I've read I think I've gone wrong by not supplying the plants with the right type of lighting to keep them healthy. Can anyone give their thoughts on where I've gone wrong and what lighting methods you use? Thanks!


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Yep, the plants need more light. Talk to Spikebrit or ArcadiaJohn for specifics, but in general the lighthoods supplied with Exos aren't great. The drainage problem depends on the situation- if I overwater occasionally, I don't worry about it much, because I keep my heat mats under the tank, and they help to evapourate it over time. If you don't do that, don't overwater! :lol2:

But yes, you can sink a piece of pipe down into the drainage layer and syphon or pipette water out.


----------



## sue59 (Oct 31, 2010)

CrestieLove said:


> I've not yet attempted a live planted viv but I have used plants in pots disguised in the substrate however most ones I've tried have died! I used an exo terra 60 tall 45x45 and the only bulb was a 2% compact coil in a well lit room. From what I've read I think I've gone wrong by not supplying the plants with the right type of lighting to keep them healthy. Can anyone give their thoughts on where I've gone wrong and what lighting methods you use? Thanks!


I have lost quite a lot of plants , it is a case of trial and error. I have never fail with rubber plants,mother in law plants or pothos and the cresties love them as they are large leaved.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

sue59 said:


> I have lost quite a lot of plants , it is a case of trial and error. I have never fail with rubber plants,mother in law plants or pothos and the cresties love them as they are large leaved.


Pothos especially seem to thrive in really difficult circumstances- I use them a lot in my tanks.


----------

